# Conklin GT-7 tuning



## heavy7-665 (Jan 28, 2010)

So, Im getting one of these bad boys for Tax-mas, and I was wondering what to tune it to. My band plays in drop C and my current bass is tuned: CGCFA#. So I was planning on tuning it GCGCFA#D#, but I don't know if it will hold the low G well. Any tips/suggestions/opinions?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 28, 2010)

It should hold. You may need lighter strings, since it comes standard F#BEADGC. I would go with a .160, or .155 for the Low G. On my 7, I have a .164 for the Low F#.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 28, 2010)

i thought it was BEADGCF

Ive never owned this nice of a bass before and i need to make sure i wont bring shame to it lol


----------



## knuckle_head (Jan 29, 2010)

Shame builds character - just avoid doing damage.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought Conklin's came standard with the Low F#, if not then definitely look into the .160 or .155 on the G.


----------



## Variant (Feb 1, 2010)

No, they come standard with a low B string. I have the GTBD-7 Bill Dickens Sig., and there is a pot in the control cavity to trim the EQ for a subcontra string... not sure if the regular version has it. Mine has the SIT .195 on it, you'll need to file the nut out to adjust for the string shifts when you set it up that way.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 2, 2010)

knuckle_head said:


> Shame builds character - just avoid doing damage.



I just dont want to be the guy that has nice equipment but plays terribly. Ya know?


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 2, 2010)

Any way to good musicianship is a good way.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 2, 2010)

So my string gauge idea is 145 120 85 65 45 30 20


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 3, 2010)

Something looks amiss with those gauges to me.

How have you resolved to tune it? I can suggest set ranges if you'd like me to.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 4, 2010)

GCGCFA#D# originally but i guess my bands wants an extra high for chords so maybe CGCFA#D#G#? Im not sure which yet


----------



## knuckle_head (Feb 4, 2010)

For G I'd be looking at;
.170 .118 .088 .064 .049 .033 .023

For C consider;
.118 .080 .061 .046 .031 .020 .016


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 5, 2010)

im so worried that the high string wont hold up


----------

